# Got some baby monster hybrids!



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

LFS just renovated it's fish section and brought in a big order. I guess they ordered "Leopard Crayfish" and got "Leopard Catfish". So I'm looking at them going... "Is that what I think it is?" Yup... they ordered in a dozen RTCxTSN hybrids. They were so happy someone wanted to buy them they gave me 2 for $20.





































You can see I also bought a cool little BGK. Yeah he lasted about 6 hours before he became a snack. I thought I'd be safe for long enough to move him to my other tank after he passed quarantine - should have known better.



















The last 2 were taken after my BGK went missing. I wonder who the guilty party is??


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Cool looking fish!

My BGK went missing a few hours after I put him in my tank, too. I've got a 6" bichir in there, and for the most part she hasn't hurt anyone yet. At least until I put my angelfish in there. Within an hour, my poor angel's tail was horribly chewed up. Luckily, it managed to survive, but now I'm starting to think she was responsible for my ghost knife as well. Shame, though. BGK is a really neat fish.

Just out of curiosity, how big do those other guys get?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool cats!


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

raeven said:


> Just out of curiosity, how big do those other guys get?


Well, the Tiger Shovelnose and the Red Tail cat are some of the largest commonly kept aquarium fish, both usually reaching about 36" in captivity, sometimes larger. The hybrids vary greatly, but it's not uncommon for them to grow faster and get even larger than either parent species. Typical size at 1 year old is around 24". Adulthood anything from 36-48" and 40-60lbs.


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

Couple pics of my midsized Tiger Shovelnose for reference


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Great catch!
You don't have to spoil them with such expensive snacks, do you?! jk


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Those are some lucky fish!


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

are there any left for sale?


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep, they've been warning people away pretty diligently so I'm the only person who's bought any.


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice! what store if you don't mind!


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

Ktowncichlids said:


> Nice! what store if you don't mind!


Uh, well I'm in Fort St John, we only have one store!  I think it's called "Friendly Pets" but I don't see you making the trip from Kelowna for a catfish!


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

if shipping was 40-60 some how I'd pay lol!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

That tiger shovelnose looks awesome.


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

Well they are both eating quite well; but I have to say I'm a bit concerned. One is larger than the other - already had about 1/2" on him when I brought them home. The larger one has since eaten his weight in bloodworms, my black ghost knife, and 2 goldfish. He is now at least 3/4 ahead of his little brother. (Yes, I've only had them 3 days and the growth is visible). The smaller one finally hoovered a goldfish this morning and is looking merrily fat. Hopefully he picks up a proper appetite before his brother gets big enough to eat him!


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

One of these things has a bigger appetite than the other - can you tell which?


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

Had them 9 days now. Here's a pic on day 1 for reference:










Pics I took today:


----------



## blueheron (Dec 2, 2011)

beautiful fish. We had a similar one, it ended up eating most of its tank mates!


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup. Norbert, my 26" or so TSN killed an oscar last night. They'd been tankmates for 2 years, so I'm not sure where that came from but they definitely need appropriately sized companions!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW Nice size tank. Is that actually your tank that the person is walking through its huge. Im looking to make a tank one day. what are the specs if you don't mind me asking


----------



## cam (Dec 6, 2010)

The big tank in the garage is 4ftx8ftx 32" tall - plywood and fiberglass monstrosity I made a few years ago. Might need to upgrade it when these guys really start growing!


----------

